# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Node.js >  اسلاید معرفی Nodejs

## manoto1371

با سلام
دوستان اگر کسی اسلاید فارسی از معرفی نود داره ممنون میشم تو این پست برای دسترس قرار بده.
متشکر

----------


## cups_of_java

http://nodejs.ir/

----------


## manoto1371

من اسلاید میخواستم.
تو این سایت که اسلاید نیست !!!!؟

----------


## cups_of_java

یعنی با یه گوگل کردن خودتون به نتیجه نرسیدید که اسلاید فارسی کمه و اگه باشه ممکنه توی اسلاید شیر باشه... من اسلایدم انگلیسی بود واسه همین ندادم.
تازه طلب کارم هستی شما !

----------


## manoto1371

دست از طلب ندارم تا کام من بر آید.
همون اسلاید انگلیسیتون رو هم بفرستید ممنون میشم.
امکان هست؟
ما نسبت به شما ارادت خاصی داریم :-)

----------


## cups_of_java

https://groups.google.com/forum/#!ms...U/wYvBixpXV3EJ

www.slideshare.net/BehradZari/*nodejs-enterprise-middleware-36409983*

----------


## manoto1371

من هرکاری میکنم نمیتونم این اسلاید رو دانلود کنم، امکانش هست برام ارسال نمایید؟

----------

